# Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?



## Sebbo85 (1. März 2016)

Da wir vor der Neulackierung unseres Bootes stehen, stellten wir uns die Frage ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, eine helle Farbe für die Aussenflächen unseres Bootes zu verwenden um die Scheuchwirkung weitestgehend zu minimieren. 

Ich persönlich denke, dass es egal ist ob bei Tageslicht ein weißes oder ein schwarzes Boot einen Kontrast zum hellen Himmel darstellt, bin jedoch auf eure Antworten gespannt !


----------



## namycasch (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Petri.

Bin zwar selber kein Bootsfahrer, aber mein bester Kumpel.

Soweit ich das auch bei den anderen Booten beobachtet habe, sind die meisten Boote hell angestrichen. Ich glaube aber nicht das Farben, egal welche, eine Scheuchwirkung haben.

Petri.


----------



## Stefan660 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Die Fische haben doch auch meist eine helle Unterseite, die Natur wird schon wissen warum...


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Fische haben eine helle Unterseite, damit sie von unten (gegen das Licht über der Wasseroberfläche) getarnter sind.

Die Frage wäre aber zunächst, muss man ein Boot tarnen?
Und kann man es überhaupt?

Bin nun nicht der Dauer-Bootsangeler, aber alle meine bisherigen Erfahrungen zeigten mir, das Boot selbst verschreckt nicht, es ist -wenn überhaupt- die Bewegung des Bootes und -deutlich mehr- die für Fische wahrnehmbaren Bewegungen im Boot.

Den "Bootshecht" kennt wohl jeder Raubfischangler auf See, sehr oft stellen sich welche direkt ans oder unter das unbewegte Boot; völlig Wurscht welche Farbe es hat.
Auch wesentlich scheuere Fische haben sich schon direkt ans Boot gestellt, eine sehr große und verflucht vorsichtige Forelle z.B.; das war in dem Fall ein dunkelgrünes Schlauchboot im klaren Wasser bei vollem Sonnenschein.

Ich glaube, die Farbe und der Kontrast sind vollkommen egal.


----------



## u-see fischer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...... aber alle meine bisherigen Erfahrungen zeigten mir, das Boot selbst verschreckt nicht, es ist -wenn überhaupt- die Bewegung des Bootes und -deutlich.......QUOTE]
> 
> So sieht das eigentlich aus. Die Scheuchwirkung geht von der Bewegung, den Geräuschen und vom Schatten des Boots aus, die Farbe, welche den Schatten wirft, ist völlig egal.
> 
> Streiche daher das Boot wie es euch gefällt, bzw. streich es so um euch (das Boot) Überwasser zu tarnen, wenn erforderlich.


----------



## Sub5 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Also wenn man sich die Farben der Profi Boote ansieht gibt es hier nichts was es nicht gibt. 

Ich glaube nicht das die Farbe des Unterschiffes wesentliche Bedeutung hat. Mein Boot ist unten schwarz und oben weiss, und ich kenne Boote die genau umgekehrt oder gar rot lackiert sind. Hersteller sagte mir damals "ist egal"

Die weisse Farbe für den Rumpf habe ich -ausschließlich- wegen der Hitze gewählt. Damit man sich nicht im Sommer verbrennt und und sich da Boot nicht so aufheizt. Ausserdem ist es wegen der Schmutzbeständigkeit weitaus besser weil man die feine Schlieren von den Wassertropfen nicht so schnell wie bei einem dunklen Boot. Vielleicht hats auch noch einen Benefit wegen der Signalwirkung.

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Mollebulle (3. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Ich bin bei der Farbwahl der Bootsunterseite an das Angebot des Antifoulinglackes gebunden (kupferfarben und jetzt rot) 
Die Bootsfarbe  über Wasser ist reine Geschmacksache und den Fischen "egal"
Dunkle Farben heizen sich in der Sonne halt stärker auf ....
.
Scheuchwirkung durch Schatten des Bootes  ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, wenn der gehakte Fisch kurz vor dem keschern noch mal versucht zu entkommen ....


----------



## volkerm (3. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

UW- Farbe ist völlig unerheblich. Viel mehr Schaden bringt das Gepinge von den viel zu oft eingesetzten Echoloten.


----------



## cohosalmon (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Mein erstes Boot war feuerwehrrot und hat gefangen wie bloede. Soviel dazu. Habe uebrigens auch noch nie gehoert, dass Echolote Fische verschrecken. Bitte mal einen Link dazu wenn es darueber glaubhafte Studien gibt.


----------



## FlitzeZett (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Vom Edersee kann ich sagen das der laufende Motor die Fische quasi "verschreckt". Je leise ich auf den Spot komme desto besser.

Das Elot mag sein - habe ich aber noch keine Probleme.

Die Farbe des Bootes hatte ich jetzt noch keine Probleme - von weiß bis neon grün / rosa alles schon gesehn und auch die hatten ihre Fische


----------



## Roter Piranha (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Ich denke ihr könnt das nicht verallgemeinern,  jedes Gewässer ist anders. Wo Viel bootsverkehr herscht,  ist die Farbe völlig egal. Da fange ich meine hechte beim schleppen direkt hinterm Boot,  fast jedes Gewässer wo ich fahre ist gut bootsverkehr im Sommer und egal, mein Boot war rot und jetzt schwarz von unten, und ich hab kein Unterschied beim fangen.  
Und Echolote sollte man in der tat nicht die ganze zeit laufen lassen, die Schallwellen haben scheuchwirkunk.  
An kleinen Seen wo kaum bootsverkehr ist, hab ich mit einem weissen Schlauchboot auch gut gefangen . Ich denke solange man keine neonfarben schockfarben nimmt,  ist es fast egal.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Und Echolote sollte man in der tat nicht die ganze zeit laufen lassen, die Schallwellen haben scheuchwirkunk.


 
Gibt es dazu belege?

Wallerangler haben zb.beim Klopfen immer das Echo an und die fangen und das beim Sensiblen Wels der selbst Haken orten kann.

Sind fische in der lage Schallwellen zu spüren? Ich weiß es nicht,aber wenn dann frag ich mich wie die ganzen Angler Weltweit mit Echos fische fangen. 

#h


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu belege?
> 
> Wallerangler haben zb.beim Klopfen immer das Echo an und die fangen und das beim Sensiblen Wels der selbst Haken orten kann.
> 
> ...



Süßwasserfische hören nur bis ca 1000 Hertz. Ein Echolot ist zigfach darüber.
https://homepage.univie.ac.at/friedrich.ladich/Ladich 2013b.pdf
Seite 7.
Vielleicht merken sie dennoch eine Änderung im Schalldruck und werden davon verscheucht, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Wie es mit Süsswasserfischen und dem Echo aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

Vom Norwegenangeln her weiss ich jedoch- ein guter Guide lässt das Echolot aus, wenns auf Köhler und Pollak geht.

Nur der GPS-Plotter bleibt an


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wie es mit Süsswasserfischen und dem Echo aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Vom Norwegenangeln her weiss ich jedoch- ein guter Guide lässt das Echolot aus, wenns auf Köhler und Pollak geht.
> 
> Nur der GPS-Plotter bleibt an



Meeresfische erkennen den Ultraschall von Delfinen und verbinden das mit Gefahr.
Das Echolot ist in ähnlichen Frequenzen unterwegs, also liegt es nahe, dass Meeresfische darauf reagieren können und vergrämt werden.


----------



## fischbär (6. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Vom Norwegenangeln her weiss ich jedoch- ein guter Guide lässt das Echolot aus, wenns auf Köhler und Pollak geht.
> 
> Nur der GPS-Plotter bleibt an



Einfach ein 250 kHz + Echolot nehmen und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Onkelfester (7. März 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Mein Boot ist Signalgelb. Innen und außen. Die Fische denken dann: "so blöd kann kein Angler sein, dass er so eine Scheuchfarbe verwendet" und kommen völlig unbekümmert in meine Nähe.
Schon hab ich sie.:vik:


----------



## PikeHunter85 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Also ich bin Besitzer eines Roten Schlauchbootes.... und mein kumpel hat ein weißes Schlauchboot....
 und ich würde behaupten es ist den fischen total egal welche farbe das boot hat. 
 was die fänge angeht bin ich nicht schlechter als mein kumpel mit seinem weißen Schlauchboot. 
 ich vertrete die Meinung dass das abschreckende bei booten wenn, dann die Geräusche bzw Schallwellen sind, die vom trampeln im boot ins wasser geleitet werden... 
 nicht umsonst gibt es ja bei den Profis Teppiche im boot um das alles abzufedern. 

 mfg


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bootsfarbe Schreckwirkung auf Fische ?*

Von unten gegen das Tageslicht betrachtet sind alle Boote schwarz,weil nur die Silhouette wahrgenommen wird, da das Licht den Bootsboden nicht erreicht und somit Farben nicht reflektiert werden können.
Somit ist die Bootsfarbe für den Eigner interessant, den Fischen juckt sie nicht .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------

